# ED from COVID



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/covid-lead-impotence-120216364.html 

Not sure what to make of this? Fact? Fiction? Fear? Full of it?

Make up your own mind but I just thought it might be interesting to share.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I wonder if they have investigated whether those affected had the mRNA jabs.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I wonder if they have investigated whether those affected had the mRNA jabs.


I didn't see anything in the article related to it but sure is a GREAT question.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I didn't see anything in the article related to it but sure is a GREAT question.


Mr D somehow got into a site where Doctors discuss things between themselves(he is a doctor but not a medical one), and the numbers of people coming to them with bad side effects from the vaccine is very concerning.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Suppose it is all true. What can anyone do about it? This Covid stuff has impact in a lot of the body. My wife's taste was out for 8 months after clearing the disease. A known common effect but no one has a solution. No solution for any of the problems.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I mean, it does say that the whole vascular system can be effected by COVID so that;s also concerning. Some of the papers referenced also suggest men with ED might be more susceptible to COVID too. Many suggest vaccinations against COVID could help prevent that but the studies about covid and ED that I read really don't offer data on vaccinations and their effect on ED rates. Then again I haven't read that many, so...


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

One of my coworkers had covid last Thanksgiving and is still suffering from intermittent sleep disruption and brain fog.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm fine... I don't have to use mine any more... 😂


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

It’s important to actually read the research article and not the article about the research. The start date for gathering the data was January 1, 2020 which was a full 11 1/2 months before vaccines. The article was submitted August of 2021 so likely included several months of data analysis before it was submitted so well less than half the data was gathered in the post vaccine time period. I couldn’t find an end date for data collection in the research article this I commented on the dates of article submission. 

This was also before the Delta and Omicron variants and the vaccine actually provided robust protection against infection then and if the vaccine was causing ED it would thus be showing up in the control group and not the COVID group.


----------



## Skruddgemire (Mar 10, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> I wonder if they have investigated whether those affected had the mRNA jabs.


Don't know, but if the mRNA jabs had any such impact, the anti-vaxxers would be using that as their rallying cry as opposed to all the other nonsense they've been spouting. 

There are literally people going around with rare-earth magnets and sticking them on people trying to see if they've been affected by the vaccine.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

This still a thing? Thought it disappeared and more distractions were in the news?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

In Absentia said:


> I'm fine... I don't have to use mine any more... 😂


But, would be nice if was available for use should the need arise


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Rus47 said:


> But, would be nice if was available for use should the need arise


I don't think it will happen, but it's still in working order...


----------

